# A Little 7T32 Surprise



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Those of you who remember my posts recall that I picked up a 7T32-6M59 on a lark, as I've long been intrigued by the Seiko analog chronos with a small alarm dial. Turns out on this model, the alarm dial doubles, when the alarm is off, as a second time display. You can set the alarm dial to GMT.... Right, Vince?










After some posts by Seiko_7A38fan about the Yemas, I tracked down a failed auction of one with a Seiko (Epson) movement inside ... just a really elegant design, I had to have it. You can never have too many alarms as heavily as I sleep.... When I set these watches according to Seiko's instructions, the alarm hands appeared to move smoothly around the dial....










In the last few weeks, I'd noted that the alarm dial minute hand does not move gradually like the primary minute hand, but "ticks" over quite noticeably. On the Yema it was ticking over at about 10 seconds past. I thought, "Oh, nice way to save power." (What logic that was based on, I cannot say. It was early morning, 'kay?) Noticed something similar with the Seiko, too.

More recently, I was resetting the alarm time on the Seiko, and realized that the little minute hand was NOT moving smoothly as I turned the secondary crown ... it was ticking over from minute to minute as I turned the crown! Sometimes it landed between minute markers, but with a little deft turning of the 4 o'clock crown the hand would land on a marker. Quite impressive for a consumer level, quartz watch. Yay Seiko.... The Seiko is a bit sloppy on this, but when I tried this on the Yema, the little minute hand gently nudged from minute to minute quite briskly.

(This made sense once I pondered it; when you're setting the alarm time with the 8 o'clock pusher, you can adjust the alarm time for specific minutes, quite accurately. It's a feature that I like, when it goes off in the morning, I can click the pusher ten times and get precisely ten more minutes slumber.)

Tonight, while syncing all my watches to ntps1-2.uni-erlangen.de (the most responsive and reliable time NTP time server, I've found), I realized something new ... the alarm hands were ticking over at a different time. Why? I pulled out the alarm crown after it advanced, then set it in again and timed it. ... The alarm time was hacking when I pulled the alarm crown out all the way. :thumbsup:

So put it to the test ... I set the main time to the time tick, then pulled out the alarm crown (2nd stop) just after it clicked over. Waiting for the main time to reach 60, I pushed the alarm crown back in. Result: the alarm hand ticks over at the top of the minute. Perfection, precision,... pure Seiko.

If you're not a Seiko Quartz fan, I don't expect you to understand, so no apologies needed if you don't. :huh:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

David Spalding said:


> Perfection, precision,... pure Seiko.
> 
> If you're not a Seiko Quartz fan, I don't expect you to understand, so no apologies needed if you don't. :huh:


Perfectly understood, David. :thumbsup:

See:





 (and my signature quote below) ....

Pity the chrono' second hand misses the markers in that 1986 advert (7A38-7120).


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Pity the chrono' second hand misses the markers in that 1986 advert (7A38-7120).


I think I remember that advert....

"Man invented time. Seiko perfected it." I remember those ads. I think you'll like this one.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

David Spalding said:


> "Man invented time. Seiko perfected it." I remember those ads. I think you'll like ....


My previous signature (prior to the S/W upgrade) used to be: "Man invented time. Seiko perfected it - with the 7A38."


----------

